# Converting .dsg files



## demojohnny (Mar 27, 2008)

Is there any easy way to convert .dsg files

running flexisign8, corel3, illustratorcs6 (my preferred software)

cutter is a summa t160

Thanks


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

DSG as in the embroidery format?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

demojohnny said:


> Is there any easy way to convert .dsg files
> 
> running flexisign8, corel3, illustratorcs6 (my preferred software)
> 
> ...


As far as I know DSG if the proprietary file format for HotFix Era?... 

Maybe put a post in the Classified looking from someone with Hot Fix Era to do the conversions for you... 

You could request a demo of HotFix and use it for conversions... Really all you would do is save the files out in PLT format... 

Kevin


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

We have seria embroidery office and it saves all the editable files as a .dsg. Then they are exported as a .dst. Not familiar with hot fix era but .dsg isn't a proprietary format for them.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

FatKat Printz said:


> We have seria embroidery office and it saves all the editable files as a .dsg. Then they are exported as a .dst. Not familiar with hot fix era but .dsg isn't a proprietary format for them.


Yes Sierra Embroidery is the same developer as Sierra HotFix so that is probably why they share the same DSG extension.


Kevin


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I never heard of hot fix era. Heard of new era embroidery. Learn something everyday.


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

Kevin is correct. The .dsg file format is a proprietary format that Sierra Technology Group uses for its embroidery and rhinestone software.

You need to find someone with that software to do the conversions for you. How many files are you needing converted?


----------

